# General > Politics >  Sturgeon set to reject new powers if cash settlement not enough

## BetterTogether

Here it comes the latest reason to try and wriggle of the hook and blame Westminster for everything.




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ettlement.html

----------


## Shabbychic

> Here it comes the latest reason to try and wriggle of the hook and blame Westminster for everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...ettlement.html


Surely your daily searches for "SNP are bad stories" can come up with better than this? The Daily Mail.........really??

Here is a wee link just for you petal. :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> Surely your daily searches for "SNP are bad stories" can come up with better than this? The Daily Mail.........really??
> 
> Here is a wee link just for you petal.


To be fair you dont have to look to far for "bad SNP stories", unless you swallow the scottish government line hook line and sinker, ie the SNP can never do any wrong a big boy done it and ran away ( big bad westminster ).... when they themselves are holding their hands up to their own mis management of education and the police scotland "issues".....but I  take your point on the Daily Tory though, the story is blatant sensationalist garbage.

----------


## BetterTogether

> To be fair you dont have to look to far for "bad SNP stories", unless you swallow the scottish government line hook line and sinker, ie the SNP can never do any wrong a big boy done it and ran away ( big bad westminster ).... when they themselves are holding their hands up to their own mis management of education and the police scotland "issues".....but I  take your point on the Daily Tory though, the story is blatant sensationalist garbage.





> Surely your daily searches for "SNP are bad stories" can come up with better than this? The Daily Mail.........really??Here is a wee link just for you petal.


My sincerest apologies for not using a media sources that appease your own political ideologies, in future I shall endeavour to only source information from approved publishers if you'd care to send me a list of those that you find acceptable maybe I can send you an items for approval and proof reading  first. 

Or I can just keep highlighting issues about whichever party happens to be in power regardless of whether they be left right or straight down the middle.

 Now where did I put my diamanté encrusted Sturgeon Icon and prayer mat the deities must be worshiped.

----------


## rob murray

> My sincerest apologies for not using a media sources that appease your own political ideologies, in future I shall endeavour to only source information from approved publishers if you'd care to send me a list of those that you find acceptable maybe I can send you an items for approval and proof reading  first. 
> 
> Or I can just keep highlighting issues about whichever party happens to be in power regardless of whether they be left right or straight down the middle.
> 
>  Now where did I put my diamanté encrusted Sturgeon Icon and prayer mat the deities must be worshiped.


Why include me in your post ? The Mail article was garbage....and I am anti SNP pal...so dont spit yer dummy out at me

----------

